# Ns Bikes clash jr 24 zoll



## bambusa (5. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade dabei ein neues Bike für meinen Buben 7 Jahre, 125cm groß zu planen und bin auf den Ns clash junior Rahmen in 24 Zoll gestossen.
Momentan fährt er im Wald  ein Frog 20 Zoll mit riser lenker und breiten Stollenreifen Auf Touren dann mit Straßenbereifung.
Ansonsten von der Stange.
Auf dem Pumptrack oder im Skatepark nimmt er sein 16 Zoll Frog auch mit riser und größeren Reifen.
Ich hab eine Spinner Grind 24 Zoll Federgabel hier liegen und würde diese gerne in den Ns clash Rahmen einbauen.Was meint ihr ist das eine gute Wahl für nächstes Jahr als Waldgefährt und wenn er größer ist zum pumptrack fahren etc.?
Kurbeln suche ich um die 130mm länge und bin noch nicht wirklich schlauer. Beim Schaltwerk hab ich an ein Zee gedacht mit 10 Fach Kassette und vorne einfach.Was meint ihr passt das Zee Schaltwerk? Bei den Bremsen und den Laufrädern hab ich noch garkein Plan nur vermute ich das die Laufräder ganzschön teuer werden.
Ich würde mich über euere Tipps und Feedback sehr freuen. 
Gruß Stieve


----------



## cbert80 (5. September 2016)

bambusa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ...... Beim Schaltwerk hab ich an ein Zee gedacht mit 10 Fach Kassette und vorne einfach.Was meint ihr passt das Zee Schaltwerk? Bei den Bremsen und den Laufrädern hab ich noch garkein Plan nur vermute ich das die Laufräder ganzschön teuer werden.
> Ich würde mich über euere Tipps und Feedback sehr freuen.
> Gruß Stieve


Mein Sohnemann fährt auch mit dem 10-fach Zee Schaltwerk inzwischen sogar mit einer 11-40 Kassette und einem 32er KB und das funktioniert gut.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/centurion-24-individualisierung-pimp.723075/page-3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiK75 (6. September 2016)

Guten Morgen, der Rahmen ist mit 1,9kg kein Leichtgewicht, aber du könntest dennoch in die 8kg Region kommen.

Bei Kania bekommst du eine 32T Kurbel mit 127mm und einen LRS Ultra light 1,2kg

Gruß Andi


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Floh (6. September 2016)

Laufradsatz schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-gesuche-verkaufsangebote-hier.606544/page-47#post-14007818

Das war auch von @AndiK75. Kania ist aber bestimmt günstiger, wenn auch nicht disc only


----------



## KIV (6. September 2016)

AndiK75 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, der Rahmen ist mit 1,9kg kein Leichtgewicht, aber du könntest dennoch in die 8kg Region kommen.
> 
> Bei Kania bekommst du eine 32T Kurbel mit 127mm und einen LRS Ultra light 1,2kg
> 
> ...


Du meinst Kaniabikes.eu ,oder..?!
(Nicht zu verwechseln mit diesen Gemischtwarenhandel mit .com)


----------



## AndiK75 (6. September 2016)

Ja ich meine
http://kaniabikes.eu
Einfach eine Mail an Herrn Fischer... Top Service zu fairen Preisen.


----------



## bambusa (6. September 2016)

Ich werd dem Herrn Fischer eine Mail schreiben. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## AndiK75 (6. September 2016)

Was für Bremsen schweben dir vor?


----------



## bambusa (6. September 2016)

Hi Andi.
Na am liebsten die piccolo von Trickstuff aber das sprengt den Rahmen.
Hab an eine slx gedacht etc. Mit der Griffweitenverstellung sollte das passen und sie macht nicht so brachial zu.
Was meinst?


----------



## AndiK75 (6. September 2016)

Also Disc!?

Ich bleib bei unseren bei den V's der Rahmen gibt keine Disc her.
Ich habe die Tektro RX6 V-Brake ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## AndiK75 (6. September 2016)

Ich habe bei meiner Freundin die XT8000 verbaut und finde dass die recht dezent bremst.
Habe gehört dass die SLX etwas grober zupackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (7. September 2016)

Wenn man damit zufrieden ist bei der Deore die Griffweite mit Inbus verstellen zu müssen ist auch das eine gute Alternative und konkurrenzlos günstig.


----------



## KIV (7. September 2016)

Kann ich auch sehr empfehlen und die Einstellung macht man ja nur einmal...


----------



## bambusa (7. September 2016)

Guter Tipp mit der Deore und ja Imbus geht klar.denkt Ihr 160mm Scheiben reichen erstmal? Der Stöpsel wiegt ja nix.


----------



## KIV (7. September 2016)

Klar reicht das und Du sparst Dir noch den Adapter...  Am 26er vom Junior habe ich die leichten Ashima vorne und hinten verbaut. Bremst sich sehr gut...


----------



## bambusa (7. September 2016)

Kiv   
Aschima hilft auch wieder gut um Gewicht zu sparen.
Danke


----------



## LockeTirol (8. September 2016)

Schaltung so leicht wie möglich und einfach. Zum Beispiel mit einer Kassette von Sunrace. 130er Kurbeln findest du auch bei Vpace, schon mit Narrow wide Kettenblatt. Bei den Bremsen sind 140/160 auch ausreichend. Ich habe meinem Buam alte X0 verbaut. Die sind doch sehr leicht und preiswert im Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (8. September 2016)

Habe meinem Sohn auch so ein Spaßbike aufgebaut. Das gute Hardtail soll nicht unbedingt vor dem Schwimmbad rumstehen.

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1989373?page=5&in=set


----------



## LockeTirol (8. September 2016)

Doppelt...


----------

